# insects and animals from singapore



## gadunka888 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here are some random pics of some  insects in singapore. 


Nephillia spider
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35209309@N06/3266214068/


Male changebale lizard
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35209309@N06/3371180983/

Unidentified fly
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35209309@N06/3371205341/in/photostream/

Oriental Hornbill
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35209309@N06/3374688662/in/photostream/

Knight Butterfly
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35209309@N06/3373845781/in/photostream/

another nephillia
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35209309@N06/3373843225/in/photostream/


I apologise for the horrible pics


----------



## Endagr8 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice pics!

You might want to post them a bit differently though next time. When you are posting, there is an icon in the bar above the text that looks like mountains and says insert image when you mouse over it. When you click it, simply copy and paste your links in the box and viola! When you submit the message, your pictures are on the page, not just links!


----------



## gadunka888 (Apr 12, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> You might want to post them a bit differently though next time. When you are posting, there is an icon in the bar above the text that looks like mountains and says insert image when you mouse over it. When you click it, simply copy and paste your links in the box and viola! When you submit the message, your pictures are on the page, not just links!



thanks but a message pops up and says' invalid flie' I use jpg format. Do you know what went wrong?


----------

